# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Reay Hall AGM

## Rheghead

The Reay Hall AGM will be held at 19:30 on Tuesday 27th October 2015. Here is an opportunity to : Receive the Chairman's annual report, the Annual Accounts, take part in the election of Trustees, discuss any other competent business.

The present Trustees of Reay Hall SCIO are looking forward to seeing many parishioners at the AGM.

----------

